
Apple has €13bn Irish tax bill overturned - LaSombra
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-53416206
======
fsflover
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23843145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23843145)

~~~
montenegrohugo
Funnily enough the other thread is an hour younger but has much more
upvotes/comments.

